# Things Skiers say



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just watched this and thought it had to be on the forum already. Pretty awesome. It's okay to title it shit skiers say btw...


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

LULZ! plankers :laugh:


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Good stuff and some of it is cross-over to boarding. Can't tell you the number of times I've seen boarders playing with their GoPros (sounds dirty) slope side. Is it on??


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Funny video.


This one always gets me for some reason...

When chatting with someone off-hill about local resorts:

*Me:* Do you snowboard?

*Them* (insert condescending, snooty tone)*:* No. I _ski_.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

:laugh::laugh: that was great. those are the kind of skiiers i like, you know they have a good sense of humor!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Just watched this and thought it had to be on the forum already. Pretty awesome. It's okay to title it shit skiers say btw...


haha, I didn't know so I wanted to be sure it was PG

"Pizza, French Fry" was the best line


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

The bro scream spread over multiple shots was absolutely epic.


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

Haha.

"Did I land it" *skis and poles everywhere
"Hey, should i call patrol?...are they next years goggles"


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I fuckin hate that rail! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

"I hate stairs in ski boots", being a skier before trying boarding i felt for them, but not to much.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I never ski-ed, so I feel I can't join in with the mockery....but that was hilarious.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Fuck this! I'll try snowboarding!! Classical. It's so much funnier if you used to be a skier.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I cant decide which one is better, " Is that poutine?" or "Pizza... french fries...". :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

"BAR!" *head smack*

I've had that happen too many times. :laugh:


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Fucking snowboarders....


----------



## Snowferret (Jan 12, 2012)

Pizza...french fries...


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

Bayoh said:


> "BAR!" *head smack*
> 
> I've had that happen too many times. :laugh:


every skier ive ever rode the lift with has had to put the bar down. i dont get it.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

bar into my helmet!! never fails when on lift with damn ski tourists. One of main reasons I have to wear one.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never seen anyone take the bar down here in So Cal. Skiers or boarders. Except for the train

Might be a regional thing like leashes.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Funny video.
> 
> 
> This one always gets me for some reason...
> ...


Haha that just happened to me Saturday night when I was out and talking to some guy. I said hey have you been to any of the hills around here? Do you board? His reply was right on... (insert pause) "No no. I ski." He didnt get my phone number... lol


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I've never seen anyone take the bar down here in So Cal. Skiers or boarders. Except for the train
> 
> Might be a regional thing like leashes.


haha leashes. i made fun of a buddy for having a pic with one on and he said the resort required it?


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

It's 'required' here too, but I never wear one, nobody does.


----------



## B-T (Oct 19, 2011)

sorry about this dumb ass question but wtf is a leash for? I come from the beach and am used to seeing those on surf boards can't imagine what they would be for on a mountain?


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

B-T said:


> sorry about this dumb ass question but wtf is a leash for? I come from the beach and am used to seeing those on surf boards can't imagine what they would be for on a mountain?


it's for dumbass noobs who unstrap both feet on top of the mountain and step out without a hand on it. if on an angle your board will shoot down the mountain and your effed. they say it's in case you come off board from bad fall but that's nonsense


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> it's for dumbass noobs who unstrap both feet on top of the mountain and step out without a hand on it. if on an angle your board will shoot down the mountain and your effed. they say it's in case you come off board from bad fall but that's nonsense


Yup, newbies will step out of both bindings without securing it. So two people are fucked. You because your board is gone. The guy at the bottom because a flying object just came down at 40mph into their head.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> it's for dumbass noobs who unstrap both feet on top of the mountain and step out without a hand on it. if on an angle your board will shoot down the mountain and your effed. they say it's in case you come off board from bad fall but that's nonsense


I always wonder who the hell will end up needing the leash anyway? Learn to put on your board right ... without unstraping both feet. What am I gonna come flying out of both bindings all of suddent going down the mtn? I dont know if any of our places require them... but no one anywhere has ever looked to see if i have a leash. I have one, but it stays in the bag. Who knows... I might go somewhere that some dick says I have to have it to get on the lift. 

And our lifts dont have bars, btw LOL


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 Bro...

(10 char)


----------

